# Doctors won't prescribe me Klonopin?



## aloejuice (May 6, 2014)

Hello!
I have extreme social anxiety, Panic disorder, and bipolar disorder, I've been on klonopin & Zoloft to treat this (6 months) and it has been an absolute lifesaver for me.
I've recently moved to a new state (Texas) and have started seeing a Therapist so I can deal with the core issues, I have been to 2 different psychiatrists and neither one wanted to give me Klonopin or zoloft, they wanted to experiment with other medications.

I have about 10 Klonopin pills left and I feel like I am going to lose my mind! I explained to both of the psychiatrists that Klonopin helps me through my panic attacks/anxiety. I've spent about $500 already in the past month by seeing these two. How do I get a Psychiatrist to continue me Klonopin? It's very expensive and annoying seeing these doctors and having them try to prescribe new medication concoctions when I already know what works best for my situation! :mum

Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## MorsPrincipiumEst (Oct 15, 2015)

If they dont want to prescribe their go to SSRIs, then what do they have in mind? Tell them to go **** themselves and find a real doc


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

You don't want to quit Klonapin cold turkey, that you should be concerned about.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is absurd. If you were/still are on Klonopin and its helping I don't see why your current psychiatrist wouldn't give you more. I'm shocked. Klonopin is very commonly prescribed, I really don't see why they wouldn't. I would find another doctor. My general doctor had me on Klonopin, maybe try that route.


----------



## aloejuice (May 6, 2014)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> You don't want to quit Klonapin cold turkey, that you should be concerned about.


No.. that is why I am freaking out so much! I've been to 2 docs already and both said no, it's very expensive for me and I can't keep on running around trying to find one who will give me the medication I need.


----------



## aloejuice (May 6, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> That is absurd. If you were/still are on Klonopin and its helping I don't see why your current psychiatrist wouldn't give you more. I'm shocked. Klonopin is very commonly prescribed, I really don't see why they wouldn't. I would find another doctor. My general doctor had me on Klonopin, maybe try that route.


Thanks. 
I think it's because it's a benzo, and they all stated that I am too young to be taking klonopin (20), and because it's addictive but it's all that has worked forme.
I've tried my general dr and he doesn't want to prescribe it either, he gave me venlafaxine instead and I wasn't able to sleep while I was on that. SIGH


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

my problem is that my shrink wont prescribe more than 2 mg of klonopin. it is a baby dose and when i take it i dont feel anthyng. it is like placebo.an ideal dose for me would be 6 or 7 mg per day.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

aloejuice said:


> It's very expensive and annoying seeing these doctors and having them try to prescribe new medication concoctions when I already know what works best for my situation!


 I agree that it is outrageous that they want to try something new when you already know what works for you. Them not giving you Zoloft is unacceptable since it is such a safe medication, and you should raise hell over that. In any case you can probably get the Zoloft from a walk-in clinic, as doctors are typically not reluctant to prescribe it. But do you want the Klonopin for daily or PRN (i.e. occasional) use? If it's the former then that would explain your psychiatrist's reluctance to prescribe you benzos. 

I hope you understand the risks of daily benzo use. There is a considerable chance that you will have cognition and memory problems on the medication, and that these problems will continue in the long-term or be permanent even after stopping. In addition, withdrawing from benzos is basically the hardest of any drug to withdraw from by far, including stuff like heroin and meth. If you take a large enough dose regularly for a long enough period of time, you are looking from many months to a year to successfully taper off, and you could still feel withdrawal effects years after taking the last dose. Cold turkey withdrawal can result in death. 

You can see why psychiatrists are reluctant to prescribe benzos for daily use. IMO they are actually not reluctant enough, and far too many people use benzos daily without truly understanding the risks. Of course, ultimately it comes down to a risk-benefit analysis. If you are one of those people with severe SA who can't even leave the house without benzos, or something to that degree, then the risks of daily benzo use described above can be well worth it. 

If you want benzos for PRN use then I would just emphasize to your psychiatrist that this is the case and that you are not taking them daily, as you understand the dangers of daily use. But if you want the benzos for daily use then I guess just explain to the psychiatrist in detail about how severe your SA is and the toll it is taking on your quality of life, and that you understand the risks of daily benzo use and still feel that such risks are worth it to you given the severity of your SA.

An alternative option is to order benzo analogues, which are basically the same thing as benzos and have the same effects, but are technically considered research chemicals and so are non-prescription. These are a loophole that allow people to legally get around benzo prescription restrictions, and there are websites that sell them where you can buy unlimited amounts. An example of a benzo analogue is etizloam (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etizolam). Contact the SAS user UltraShy (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/ultrashy-22/), as he is an expert on this stuff.

Another alternative is to ask for gabapentin or pregabalin. These are GABAergic medications intended for daily use that might work as well for SA as benzos (especially the latter one), and your psychiatrist might be willing to prescribe them. Also take a look at phenibut, which is a non-prescription medication which many have found as effective as benzos, although it can only be used PRN because it has very fast tolerance buildup.

Good luck.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zeusko87 said:


> my problem is that my shrink wont prescribe more than 2 mg of klonopin. it is a baby dose and when i take it i dont feel anthyng. it is like placebo.an ideal dose for me would be 6 or 7 mg per day.


MDs act like benzos are nuclear-powered destructive devices -- something to not touch & run from. GPs tend to be puss*ies, but even she knew was that she was packing a box of potential liability. That's whey they never got a pit bull nor any of the larger breeds made for defensive purposes.

Seems the Taco Dogs have proven semi-effective. 4 to clear the inside with six more to assist the. Still better than our taco gals can can remove lawyers, but not oven crud.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Even a guy as dumb as me knows how you guys everywhere could buy all the benzos you wanted instead of a memory of treatment simply because there pdoc is having one of her "moods" (Bit*h MD still has a duty to actually practice medicine even if they haver serious sleep problems. I've tried at least 15 of them too and only a couple drugs would tire me, but thinking about the risk of drugs effects might still keep you wide alert.

Example: just imagine if you were on Topamax newly added by my brother who didn't wanted. Sure, it will be chilled for 

It was around 4am and seemed time to sleep, so I stagger into my bedroom and I don't even have the power to take off my socks because tradozone really is VERY sedating.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

aloejuice said:


> Hello!
> I have extreme social anxiety, Panic disorder, and bipolar disorder, I've been on klonopin & Zoloft to treat this (6 months) and it has been an absolute lifesaver for me.
> I've recently moved to a new state (Texas) and have started seeing a Therapist so I can deal with the core issues, I have been to 2 different psychiatrists and neither one wanted to give me Klonopin or zoloft, they wanted to experiment with other medications.
> 
> ...


Holy ****. I already can't stand Dr Dumbasses and I see them for free. I cannot imagine having to flush your $500 down the toilet to see these two Dr Dumbasses. They won't even prescribe Zoloft when you said it was working for you? **** them, that is ridiculous even for a Dr Dumbass. I would tell them off right to their face for wasting your time and money.

There is really no way of knowing when it comes to which Dr Dumbass is going to prescribe any specific medication. You basically have to pull a slot machine lever and just hope 3 benzos show up. I certainly wouldn't waste your time with psychiatrists when a family doctor can easily prescribe these himself for much cheaper. Just bring your bottles in, tell the doctor that you aren't made of money like the guy in the geico motorcycle commercial and that these medications were working just fine for you before, and that you would like refils on an ongoing basis.

This seems to be who Dr Dumbass has you mistaken for.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

aloejuice said:


> Hello!
> I have extreme social anxiety, Panic disorder, and bipolar disorder, I've been on klonopin & Zoloft to treat this (6 months) and it has been an absolute lifesaver for me.
> I've recently moved to a new state (Texas) and have started seeing a Therapist so I can deal with the core issues, I have been to 2 different psychiatrists and neither one wanted to give me Klonopin or zoloft, they wanted to experiment with other medications.
> 
> ...


I would see if your previous doctor that gave me the Klonopin will have a talk with your new doctor and tell them that it helped it and you they can realize that too.....From my personal experience, once you visit a new doctor, they probably won't subscribe a benzo right away, because they are addictive and they don't want you start someone on it right away...


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe you should ask him about Lyrica (pregabalin) if he wont prescribe Klonopin


----------

